# Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Fritz Reiner
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches*

Release Date 1993
Reissued Date September 14, 2004
Label RCA Red Seal
Format Super Audio Hybrid CD
Duration01:16:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral


----------

